# Pine Log



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Went on a look-see trip this morning to Pine Log in Washington County near Ebro. To heck with wasting time fishing which we did very little of. But it's too nice a day to sit around the house and wish!

Knew the river was flooding but wanted to see how it impacted Pine Log. The water was clear but very high and out in the swamps. Down where Pine Log connects with East River the water was stained muddy maybe 100 yards up the creek.

Took a little ride in East River just to show my friend a small area. 
No one at the landing except us. Had to wade to launch and retrieve the boat. 
Here are a few not very interesting photos of the excursion.

http://s1207.photobucket.com/user/fishwalton/slideshow/Pine Log 040314 

More rain on the way tomorrow. When all this weather settles down and the river drops to the right level I'm hoping for another banner spring like last year.

P. S. On the GPS photo that 77.2 F was because the trolling motor transducer was out of the water and in the sun. We saw only an occasional fish on the sonar. It was almost like seeing one by accident! I guess they were all the in the swamp getting fat.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Great pics! One of my favorite places to fish when the water levels cooperate.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like a purty area!!!


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

When is it ever going to drop!!?? It seems like all year it has been high.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Looks as if we are gonna have the same crappy weather patterns as last year-sunshine while at work during the weekdays and raining on the weekends when I should be fishing


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

I launched at Curry's yesterday morning and rode south a little bit. Water is out of the banks in some parts of the northern stretch of the Choctaw. Will be at least a month before I can wet some lines out there. I got flathead fever!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Ebro Landing*

Not surprised about water level up there. It's been dropping but At Ebro today the river was within a couple of feet of the top of the ramp. Weather man is predicting about 2.5 inches of rain in next day or two. It will be much higher in a few more days. Then river may be in the parking lot at Ebro. 



skiff89_jr said:


> I launched at Curry's yesterday morning and rode south a little bit. Water is out of the banks in some parts of the northern stretch of the Choctaw. Will be at least a month before I can wet some lines out there. I got flathead fever!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prgault (May 25, 2008)

is Pine Log accessible/safe for kayaks? Looks interesting.

P_


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

prgault said:


> is Pine Log accessible/safe for kayaks? Looks interesting.
> 
> P_



It is. You might enjoy Holmes Creek better though (a little further north on 79)


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

For yaks, yes, very much so. You would love the upstream area from the boat ramp.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Beautiful area. Thanks for sharing


----------



## kevin32435 (Apr 17, 2008)

There are some lakes above Pine log that might be worth checking out since the river is full you can see them on google earth want to learn how to fish Pine log seen some nice fish of all kinds come out of there bass, pan fish, and stripers.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

some dirty water, but very pretty area. love fishing around the cyprus and cyprus stumps! usu tear the bream up. any crappie?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Pine log*

I haven't been back to Pine Log in about 2 or 3 weeks. With the river staying so high Pine Log will stay high and somewhat dirty even though the water itself is not muddy like the river. 
Possible more rain in a couple of days, but if not maybe the river will continue to drop. When it gets down below 5 ft at Caryville and keeps dropping hopefully we will have another spring like last year. Fish should be fat.
I got an email yesterday from a guy in Ga. whose Dad has been fishing the backwater in Caryville area last week and doing good on bream. I see people fishing off the bank on hwy 90 in that area but's it's getting a bit low for that right now.


----------

